# Purchasing A Western Horse



## xkatex (Oct 7, 2007)

I apologize in advance if this is the wrong section to post in.

I am currently an english rider but have decided on the possiblitly to switch into western riding. I am posting here to simple ask...what aspects, both physically and mentally do YOU (as western riders) look for SPECIFCALLY in western horses. Is it the same as in english or is their other physical and mental aspects you look for. Any help would be much appreciated.

=)


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

it depends on what type of western ridding you plan to do. ie..pleasure, barrels, roping, reining, cuttting, horsemanship, the list goes on..


----------



## xkatex (Oct 7, 2007)

Pleasure.


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

calm, nice mover...i will up load pics.  this horse had ideal confirmation...this is what it shoild look like. here is english pleasure!!! this horse's nose is a little too far out.


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

this is a well known pleasure horse! darn perfection!....this next one is at the world paint horse show


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

this colt would be a wonderful pleasure horse either english or western!








and another one..








_
_


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

tbenitez did a good job in pointing out the right characteristics in a Pleasure horse.

(except for the 7th day - He really stopped at 6 days)


----------



## xkatex (Oct 7, 2007)

Do you think it would be possible at all the summerize in words what to look for pertaining to the photos (conformation wise eg. topline, neck to body ratio etc.)?

Thanks you =)


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

you want a "balanced" horse. nothing too tall nothing too short. 15.2hh---16hh is a good highth. you wo not want them super muscled like a halter stallion..or like a hypp positive horse. tbs are too tall and too skinny(athletic). in the pleasure world tb's are considered skinny. if a horse is gaited they usually will not place in a pleasure class. there are the judges who prefer an "arabian pleasure" horse. i would go with true paint horses, qh, appys,. stay away from gaited, or racey breeds and arabs. arabs do not carry their heads properly too much of an arch in their necks. arabs have their own type of pleasure. you want something that's whole body is equal ie...head is that same length as neck, neck as long as barrel, and so on. a well balanced horse thats not gaited will/should do fine. the pics tha i posted are perfect examples of pleasure horses. slow motion, level headed, quiet horses. if i can think of more i will post.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Since you are an english rider to start. I would actually look for a horse that can do both. An all-around prospect would be your best bet. What is "in style" right now are the long legged ones. You want a good mover and you want them to naturally carry their heads low, which means you'll want to pay attention to where the neck attaches to the body... You know? Some horses are set higher up then others... I'm not a very good conformation person....


This pic is from Ri's first show. He would be considered an all around. because of his way of moving... (he's only 2 so he's by no means finished).


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Joshua is a 3 1/2 year old gelding. He's a bit faded in this pic. Our trainer chose him for us. His good points: he has a kind eye, is very willing, CALM, doesn't spook, and is developing a good muscular body. The not so good...he's a bit long backed and is only three. 

My girlie (10 1/2) can ride him without a saddle or bit. We've had him since July and it's really neat to see how he's grown. His rear end is getting big. He had a line like a comma that you could see from the rear view. That's filling in nicely. He was an arena horse and had been stalled but he's been running around in the the dry lot and pasture since we've had him. 

So, to me, a good trail horse has decent conformation and a good attitude.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

I look for level-headedness and nice movement and willing to please:wink:


----------



## Löhnr (Jan 16, 2008)

Depends what branch of western you wanna try. I recommend buying a quarter horse. Look for breeding specific to what you wanna try.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Pleasure breeding is usually along the lines of Zippo Pine Bar...:wink:


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

Löhnr said:


> Depends what branch of western you wanna try. I recommend buying a quarter horse. Look for breeding specific to what you wanna try.


Agreed. You don't want to buy a halter bred horse if you're getting into Pleasure and vise-versa.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

She already said she wants to do pleasure...


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

i agree with harlee but i want to mention a few....fleet machine, 
*Hesa Dirty Rocki ,Ultimate Charisma,
Alotta Charisma ,Mr Norfleet, Sonny Bar Dee,Mr Fancy Bonanza,

Hardly Intimidated AQHA,
 Ima Switch Hitter,
sacred indian

*


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

Disposition is really important in a pleasure horse. You need a horse that is really quiet and not easily distracted. You have to be able to trust the horse, because as you know in pleasure the horse is often shown with a draped rein. It would be good to find a horse with a bit of experience since you are new to the disipline yourself. Movement wise you want a horse that moves slow, but true to the gate. You dont want the lope to be where the horse isnt engaging in the hind end and using its hocks. It is also a big plus to get a horse that naturally wants to carry its head low. That will save you a lot of training hours in the future.


----------



## aappyfan1 (Jun 28, 2008)

Now having a Pleasure horse to me, means something totally different. When I think of a "Pleasure" horse, I think of a horse that I ride, for pleasure the opposite of a "working" horse like you would find on a ranch or in a stock yard.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

:wink:If you REALLY wanna be successful, look for a horse that naturally carries its head low...good top line!


----------

